# New Chaos Terminators and Khorne Bezerkers found in 6th Edition Rule Book



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

My frend MBG Rob Baer owner of FTW Games and Spiky Bits found out that there hidden new models of Chaos Terminators and Khorne Bezerkers. Here is the link. Let the drooling begin-http://blog.spikeybits.com/2012/07/spotted-new-chaos-terminator-berzerker.html


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Link isn't working for me.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Same for me. No linky


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Do you have the page number?


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

http://blog.spikeybits.com/2012/07/spotted-new-chaos-terminator-berzerker.html

This one works


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

as most of the comments say on this blog, those are not new models.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

They're just conversions.


----------



## Webster 21 (Jul 1, 2010)

I believe those are Wade Prices World Eater conversions, could be wrong mind you http://www.freewebs.com/grandmasterwade/khorneterminators.htm


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Well if you look closely you well see that those are not forge world Bezerkers nor are they conversions and the Terminators are a hell of a lot different that the stanard ones.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Webster was just about say I think they might be the work of Wade, the terminator he claimed as unknown is one of Wades 

Looking through Wades work the Khorne terminators are all his creation


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Now that i have seen Wade's models they do look like them.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yeah.. just conversions by Wade. 

This happens alot, people see conversions and think its a new model.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Banner is from the Bloodletters kit, model with Lightning Claw and trophy racks is Wade Price's Chaos Lord, sometimes on an Attack Bike, Trophy Racks are converted (Tau one is definitely from the Chaos Vehicle Upgrade sprue).

Nice try, though, SB.

Midnight


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm surprised they put none-generic models in the Rulebook.

Not in the greatest of tastes actually.


----------



## Vhalyar (Mar 19, 2010)

Orochi said:


> I'm surprised they put none-generic models in the Rulebook.
> 
> Not in the greatest of tastes actually.


The vast majority of models are standard. When they clearly showcase a converted model they mention it. And those berzerkers are all made from GW parts; so what's the issue? Kitbashing is part of the hobby.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I have to say the Berzerker with the 2 handed Chain Ax is a sweet conversion.
View attachment 959936092


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

This is how i feel about wateing for the new Chaos Codex and models.
View attachment 959936093


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Vhalyar said:


> The vast majority of models are standard. When they clearly showcase a converted model they mention it. And those berzerkers are all made from GW parts; so what's the issue? Kitbashing is part of the hobby.


Having not read the new rulebook, and the whistleblowing nature that is this thread, I guess I am to magically be aware that this picture/showcase is presented and worded as a private, non-studio army.

Silly, silly me.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

They are indeed conversions-use to be on the GWS site years ago-they're REALLY old


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

When is the new codex due?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

new book has a section on converting and kit bashing models, im quite shocked at the amount of hobby related stuff it contains to be honest, the book really is a one stop shop for 40k in many way, its got how to build,paint,convert etc really huge miniature section, fluff, and my favorite bit which is pictures of guns and weapons. plus the one bit of art that caught my eye was a revamp of the collection of xenos that used to be in rogue trader with the zoat and ambull etc

plus a nice picture of the emp addressing the lunar wolves, it may not be new but i havent seen it before so i thought i would mention it.


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> new book has a section on converting and kit bashing models, im quite shocked at the amount of hobby related stuff it contains to be honest, the book really is a one stop shop for 40k in many way, its got how to build,paint,convert etc really huge miniature section, fluff, and my favorite bit which is pictures of guns and weapons. plus the one bit of art that caught my eye was a revamp of the collection of xenos that used to be in rogue trader with the zoat and ambull etc
> 
> plus a nice picture of the emp addressing the lunar wolves, it may not be new but i havent seen it before so i thought i would mention it.


. . . and it costs too much for me to afford.  Anyway, why would they release new Chaos Terminators? They're a multi-part plastic kit to begin with.


----------



## Voss (Jun 27, 2012)

Words_of_Truth said:


> When is the new codex due?


In theory, next month. Maybe 4 weeks?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

A hobby and Kitbashing section? Meh, more sales for GW I guess being the end result.

Still, didn't expect to see such a section.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Zer0 said:


> . . . and it costs too much for me to afford.  Anyway, why would they release new Chaos Terminators? They're a multi-part plastic kit to begin with.


Need new Khorne Bezerkers but I get the feeling they still won't sort them out.



Voss said:


> In theory, next month. Maybe 4 weeks?


Thanks


----------



## Voss (Jun 27, 2012)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Need new Khorne Bezerkers but I get the feeling they still won't sort them out.


Probably not, based on the recent trends (bad plastics are still plastics so they stay). 

Though personally... I'd really like to see plastic Noise Marines ($22.50 for half-a-dozen metal weapons alone gets my goat) and Thousand Sons. And plague marines, too, i guess.


----------



## Vhalyar (Mar 19, 2010)

Voss said:


> Probably not, based on the recent trends (bad plastics are still plastics so they stay).
> 
> Though personally... I'd really like to see plastic Noise Marines ($22.50 for half-a-dozen metal weapons alone gets my goat) and Thousand Sons. And plague marines, too, i guess.


Berzerkers and Plague Marines at least have beautiful Forge World support. I'm really hoping for plastic Noise Marines and Thousand Sons.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Why plastic Thousand Sons? They'll make them look worse, if the Traitors of Chaos and Thunderwolf bases are anything to go by. Although, tell me in honesty, how could you improve on the look of the current Thousand Sons? If they release exactly the same mould but in plastic, I'll go for another box, but if they change them I'll try and get a leftover box from somewhere.

Midnight


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Vhalyar said:


> Berzerkers and Plague Marines at least have beautiful Forge World support. I'm really hoping for plastic Noise Marines and Thousand Sons.


I got some of those conversion kits for Berzerkers and although nice, they needed legs added to, otherwise you have to use the original bezerker legs which look rubbish.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Did you consider Assault Marine legs? Bit of Green stuff and you would have some 'in motion' legs.

To be fair to the Khorne Berzerker plastics, they have been around for a long time and were pretty ground breaking compared to other kits when they first appeared.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> If they release _{...Thousand Sons...}_ exactly the same mould but in plastic, I'll go for another box, but if they change them I'll try and get a leftover box from somewhere.


The picture of a Thousand sons Marine in the BRB is not the current model; it could be the ancient solid metal one from the realms of Chaos days but it seems less likely they would put an old model in, so they might be changing them to look more like Cylons.


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The picture of a Thousand sons Marine in the BRB is not the current model; it could be the ancient solid metal one from the realms of Chaos days but it seems less likely they would put an old model in, so they might be changing them to look more like Cylons.


The Thousand Son, World Eater and Emperor's Children marines on page 298 in the BRB are the Traitors of Chaos they released a while ago. Also slightly new paint schemes for the Word Bearers, Night Lords and Alpha Legion, and on the opposite page a new warband called the Crimson Slaughter, the colour scheme supposedly being used for the chaos side in the new starter set.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Sir Whittaker said:


> The Thousand Son, World Eater and Emperor's Children marines on page 298 in the BRB are the Traitors of Chaos they released a while ago.


I had forgotten that; as they were the old sculpts it would explain why they look like the old sculpt.


----------

